# Russian Wall-e case mod.



## vbx (Jun 7, 2009)

I want one for my nephew!

more pics here.
http://acidcow.com/pics/2059-russian-wall-e-case-mod-110-pics.html


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 7, 2009)

zOMG it is the spitting image. this is the tightest case mod Ive ever seen


----------



## Steevo (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 7, 2009)

Sooo cute ^_^


----------



## department76 (Jun 7, 2009)

that's pretty badass.  i bet super expensive though


----------



## Duxx (Jun 7, 2009)

DAAAAAYYUUUMMMMMMMMMM!! Thats so filthy even though I didn't really care for the movie.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this has been posted already, but nice nonetheless.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 7, 2009)

That is awesome should be mass produced


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> That is awesome should be mass produced


I agree.  You wouldn't be able to make them fast enough. XD


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 7, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I agree.  You wouldn't be able to make them fast enough. XD



Aw, then they'd be like all the Wall-E's in the movie.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 7, 2009)

Have the arm motorised where you put the disc in the hand and he puts it in the drive and closes it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Have the arm motorised where you put the disc in the hand and he puts it in the drive and closes it.



That would be awesome


----------



## department76 (Jun 7, 2009)

let's see a Burn-E case mod


----------



## Triprift (Jun 7, 2009)

Or maybe a googly eyed mod case id leave the design to Mussels.


----------



## daragez (Jun 7, 2009)

pretty damn good!...awesome!....


----------



## Perra (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, thats one nice case! I want one


----------



## wojo (Jun 7, 2009)

That is one hell of an awesome case. Now who here want one? I DO


----------



## Triprift (Jun 7, 2009)

Id take two one to use and the other to have displayed.


----------



## jagass (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha...That's so nice...Wall e is so cute...


----------

